# Painted Lady Dancing Turtles



## cobaltbot (Oct 21, 2008)

Wandering around at lunch time today I came across a brick lined well filled in to about three feet of the surface.  The ground around the well gently sloped down to the edge and I was surprised to find these five in the pit.  Must have been hungry, I set them free but will go back to see if any go back in.


----------



## lego110 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice job i had a turtle as a pet a long time ago


----------



## farmgal (Oct 21, 2008)

Awww how cool! I've stopped in traffic to rescue turtles crossing. Good job.


----------



## SunGlass (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, that's cool thanks for sharing.

 I've not seen a group of turtles like that before.


 I like the little tike second from the right.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 7, 2008)

Nature's gift of the Day!
 great shot I could tell without
 even looking who took that 
 beautiful shot........

 I hope I'm out there in
 nature soon taking shots
 like you.......

 Boy would I love to see
 all your pics.[]

 you've got talent....


----------



## LC (Nov 8, 2008)

I love the land turtles Steve . When I was a youngster , I would go on the hunt for them in the close vicinity of my home . If and when I would find them , I would take them home , keep and feed them for a week or so , paint a number or letter on their backs before turning them loose to see if I would find any of them the following summer . And indeed I did find some of the ones I had turned loose the year before the following summer . But I have to admit , I have never seen that many of these turtles in the same place at the same time . That's quite unusual in my opinion .


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 8, 2008)

I used to go for walks along the canal in Bethlehem and when it was warm out, there would always be Painted Lady turtles sunning themselves on the dead trees in the water. Never really saw them anywhere else but there. Lots of them, though! I always wondered how some of them managed to climb to where they were. They don't look like the most agile of creatures to me. I think the most we counted were 13 on one tree.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow to find that many  box turtles at once is wild! I used to find them a lot while walking the woods years ago, but I haven't fond a live one in a while. 
  Thats weird I saw this post today,I was at an abandon house this morning and found this,an old box turtle shell,it had a crushed spot on the top of its shell.But thats not what killed him.It healed up on the inside,so I bet this dude died from old age.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 8, 2008)

Note the healed spot.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 8, 2008)

I hear ya farmgal, I saved a few turtles from cars my self.[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 8, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> I saved a few turtles from cars my self.[]


 
 I got a big snapper out of the roadway once... not sure if  I was saving the turtle or the next car!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 8, 2008)

If it was one of those little cars that are on the market today I would have said,poor car [8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah = poor Kate!
 No more Mad Max deer killing for me - I'd be done for if I hit the turtle!


----------



## farmgal (Nov 8, 2008)

I hit a chipmunk once and almost freaked out. I turned around just to get it out of the road...Saved a pigeon once on a highway  Have I mentioned I have 11 rescued cats and 15 dogs mostly from shelters.....So you see the space for bottles issue...LOL farmgal..


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 8, 2008)

I've only ever killed a bird and a deer.... I felt really bad about the bird, because I probably could have avoided it, but I thought it would fly away. Made a horrible thud under my car with his head.  The deer jumped right out in front of me and never saw it coming until I hit it with my car and it flew over the roof of my car. Unavoidable. Somehow I have never hit a squirrel - amazing considering they can never decide which way to go!


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Nov 15, 2008)

quick note on saving turtles, ALWAYS put them on the side of the road in the direction they are facing.  Turtles have REEEALY small brains and once they set their minds to going a direction, they won't change it until they get where they are going.  I used to be quite the turtle catcher in my day.  We used to go looking for turtles on the roads where I grew up in Arkansas.  We would catch them and keep them in this huge pen.  We hung our "bug zapper" over it to feed them. boy you've never seen such fat turtles.  They ate so much they couldn't close their shells.  I think the most we had at one time was arround 15.  Including a 4" mud turtle we kept in a bucket and fed tad-poles.  

 I loved this post, it really took me back.  THANKS


----------



## glass man (Nov 16, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: GeorgiaVol
> 
> quick note on saving turtles, ALWAYS put them on the side of the road in the direction they are facing.  Turtles have REEEALY small brains and once they set their minds to going a direction, they won't change it until they get where they are going.  I used to be quite the turtle catcher in my day.  We used to go looking for turtles on the roads where I grew up in Arkansas.  We would catch them and keep them in this huge pen.  We hung our "bug zapper" over it to feed them. boy you've never seen such fat turtles.  They ate so much they couldn't close their shells.  I think the most we had at one time was arround 15.  Including a 4" mud turtle we kept in a bucket and fed tad-poles.
> 
> I loved this post, it really took me back.  THANKS


   DID YOU EAT THEM PENNED UP TURTLES? SORRY ! SOME OF THE BEST MEAT THAT CAN BE FOUND! NOT THE BOX TURTLES IN THE PICTURES. SNAPPERS,MUD TUTTLES ETC. NEED THEM PRETTY LARGE! I WAS DRIVING ALONG A COUNTRY ROAD ONCE AND NOT REALLY GOING THAT FAST,WHEN OUT IN FRONT OF ME BEFORE I COULD REACT,COME TWO DOGS CHASING EACH OTHER.I WAS IN A 1973 CHEv.TRUCK AND HIT THEM WITH THE VERY MIDDLE OF THE BUMPER! ONE DOG WENT ONE WAY AND ANOTHER DOG WENT THE OTHER. KILLED THEM BOTH!! MAN,THAT WAS A GOOD FEELING! WAS NO HOUSE AROUND SO DID NOT KNOW WHO TO TELL![&o]


----------



## madman (Nov 16, 2008)

ah yes turtles, my bro had painted turtles when we were kids,  i to have saved turtles crossing the road, heres one i stumbled across when searching for an elusive dump  mike


----------



## Stardust (Nov 16, 2008)

another turtle saver like myself........
 they can be stubborn crossing the road...
 snapping not knowing that you're only
 saving their life.....[][][]

 Almost lost a finger once, was very funny indeed!
 Camp Director's are expected to save everything in nature
 I now carry a small blanket in the car to cover them up
 so I can or whoever is with me as I really can't carry them
 anymore..

 wish i could save the frogs that come out in the rain on the roads too....
 does anyone know why they do that?


----------

